# Hey from Ga



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Greetings and welcome.........


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome...

just a suggestion.... you might wish to post these questions in the beekeeping 101 section for more responses.

your questions:
:Were they a part of the origional colony and me getting them in a brood box and moving them to my yard throw them off? 
tecumseh> that is what I would suspect. they are attracted to what remains of queen pheromone or the queen herself (which given your discription I would doubt she would still be there).
:I have looked extensivly for the queen in the box on this one and jsut can't seem to find her. Will the bees stay together if she isn't there? 
tecumseh> they may stay a while but eventually they will either die or leave.
:Could I combine them with the other strong hive?
tecumseh> if after a short interval you see no signs of a queen (neither eggs nor developing larvae) that is what I would consider to be the most obvious and easiest use of these bees. there are other alternatives but at some point in times these alternatives become increasing difficult.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

How do I go about introducing these gals into the "good working" hive? Is there a certain way?


----------

